# What is your best hour song?



## SodaDog (Jul 28, 2011)

*What is your favourite hour soundtrack on Animal Crossing?*

For GameCube: 5PM
For City Folk and Wild World: 6AM

What's yours?


----------



## AnimalCrossingCF (Jul 28, 2011)

Mine on accf is on 6 am.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't really pay attention to the music very much.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jul 28, 2011)

For AC:CF 2 P.M.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 28, 2011)

Gamecube: 1pm
CF/WW: 12am


----------



## Yokie (Jul 28, 2011)

02:00


----------



## LD1808 (Jul 28, 2011)

Population Growing: 8AM, 1PM, 5PM, and 8PM

Wild World/City Folk: 8AM


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2011)

2am for all


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 29, 2011)

6am.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jul 29, 2011)

In AC:GC it's 7 AM. The other games I love 1 AM.


----------



## dwell (Aug 29, 2011)

The best song I have ever heard is MJ’s Heal the world what lyrics with nice melody where true is told in that song.


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 30, 2011)

dwell: No, not MJ, Animal Crossing! your favourate hour song!


----------



## tommie4wiley (Sep 5, 2011)

The Earth song from Michel Jackson.


----------



## .IE. (Sep 5, 2011)

Even though I haven't played AC:GC, the music I like/love for it is are 7AM, 8AM, and 8PM.

For AC:WW and AC:CF, I've played both. I like/love for it are 1AM, 2AM, 3AM, 7AM, 8AM, 10am, the list goes on.


----------



## Alex518 (Sep 6, 2011)

for ACCF, I like 8:00 PM, 12:00 AM, and 2:00 PM.


----------



## Niya (Sep 6, 2011)

dwell said:


> The best song I have ever heard is MJ’s Heal the world what lyrics with nice melody where true is told in that song.


 


tommie4wiley said:


> The Earth song from Michel Jackson.


 


ToontownLeroy said:


> dwell: No, not MJ, Animal Crossing! your favourate hour song!



It's ok. He likes Michael Jackson. <3


----------



## KCourtnee (Sep 6, 2011)

I like the 5am, 6am, 7a, 8am, 5pm, 6pm, 8pm, 9pm.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Sep 7, 2011)

Definitely 5:00pm in Gamecube.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 9, 2011)

I would have to say that mine is 7am on Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube.


----------



## Boo (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a ton of favorites for CF/WW. Couldn't choose a favorite.
But 9pm... very unlikeable.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2011)

1 PM or Rainy Day on GCN


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 16, 2011)

What do you mean?

I seriously don't understand what you mean by
"your best hour song"


----------



## .IE. (Nov 17, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I seriously don't understand what you mean by
> "your best hour song"



The person meant to list your favorite hour soundtracks from an Animal Crossing game.


----------



## 1marcos6 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mine is Yes by LMFAO.
Of course my favorite changes everyday.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 20, 2011)

1marcos6 said:


> Mine is Yes by LMFAO.
> Of course my favorite changes everyday.



I lol'd so hard


----------



## haideeerpsoftware (Nov 22, 2011)

ahmn...well, whenever i wake in the morning i always listen to my favorite songs 5:30 am to 8:00 am... )
and before i sleep..


----------



## SockHead (Nov 22, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I seriously don't understand what you mean by
> "your best hour song"



I lol'd so hard


----------



## toshiwoshi (Nov 22, 2011)

1marcos6 said:


> Mine is Yes by LMFAO.
> Of course my favorite changes everyday.



that song scarred me for life O.e


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 23, 2011)

SockHead said:


> I lol'd so hard



So I lol'd hard.


----------



## ThatBlueShell (Nov 25, 2011)

8pm from the original Animal Crossing, it makes me feel so warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Static (Nov 26, 2011)

I have so much : D
GC: Almost all of them
WW: 2am, 3am, 4am, 5am, 6am, 12pm, 1pm, 2pm, 4pm, 5pm, and 6pm.
CF: I don't like any CF music. It's the same as WW and plus the music sounds broken >_<


----------



## Keenan (Nov 26, 2011)

I love every one of them, but 3 pm might be my favorite if I had to choose.


----------



## cupcakeluv45 (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't pay attention to the music but I do love K.K. Rock when K.K. sings it!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 13, 2011)

cupcakeluv45 said:


> I don't pay attention to the music



(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ  How can you not pay attention to the music? It's one of the best parts about the game.


Anyway..
My favorite hour songs from each game are

5AM from AC
2AM from Wild World
2PM from City Folk

It was worth staying up and waking up early to listen to those songs.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jan 7, 2012)

I like something chill, night music!


----------



## Corey O. (Jan 19, 2012)

My favorites are:
Gamecube: 9am and 9am on Christmas
WW and City Folk: 8pm in normal weather and snow.


----------



## Weenam (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi...........

The best song I have ever heard is MJ?s Heal the world,
 what lyrics with nice melody where true is told in that song. 

Thanks...


----------

